# Buckeyes Plantation GBAA Spring Turkey 2015, Who's In



## red1691 (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is the registration form and info. for the GBAA Spring Turkey 3-D shoot at Buckeyes Plantation April 18-19. Get your registration in early to David to avoid the late fee. You can print this one off and mail it in, or it should be up on the GBAA web site soon for online registration. I know I'll be there Good Lord willing,


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 30, 2015)

good Lord willing, me too


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 30, 2015)

So what I'm getting out of it, if you can't make the early starts, both rounds may be shot at the 12:30 PM assembly with shotgun start at 1:00 PM. Correct ?


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 30, 2015)

that's what I'm doing,  only 20 miles from the house.  I think I've died and gone to heaven..no 16 hr flying loop-arounds for this one.


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 30, 2015)

hey geeze you shoot this alot , i need some help... on the GBAA sight has no class brakedown just --Bowhunter Freestyle--''    ''Freestyle Limited-- ''     ''Freestyle limited-----    then Freestyle.....    Am i missing something


----------



## watermedic (Mar 30, 2015)

Hunter class is Bowhunter Freestyle. Short stab and no lens in the sight. Clarifier in the peep is fine.

Freestyle is Open.


----------



## Big John (Mar 30, 2015)

There is a a change for the flyer 

•	There are two 15-target rounds ... One round will be known distance (marked). One round will be Unknown distance (ummarked).  Both rounds may be shot in one day.
 The flyer changed is attached


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah, I noticed that, too.  when I spoke to david, he said half known, half unknown???  since the home club determines the format, I've got to figure that the registration is wrong??


----------



## red1691 (Mar 30, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> So what I'm getting out of it, if you can't make the early starts, both rounds may be shot at the 12:30 PM assembly with shotgun start at 1:00 PM. Correct ?



No, 1-15 target round is shot at 9:00am and 1-15 target round is shot at 1:00pm. To shoot both rounds in 1 Day you have to shoot at 9:00 and then at 1:00, or 1 round each Day. Usually one has to shoot the unknown yardage round first!
Hope this helps...


----------



## red1691 (Mar 30, 2015)

Big John said:


> There is a a change for the flyer
> 
> •	There are two 15-target rounds ... One round will be known distance (marked). One round will be Unknown distance (ummarked).  Both rounds may be shot in one day.
> The flyer changed is attached



I must be on someones bad list to get the wrong flyer!!!
I changed it on my post.. Thanks Big John for catching that!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 30, 2015)

so, you will flip flop the known and unknown courses from Saturday to sunday...so if bowanna and I shoot the 1 pm line both days, we won't have any problem??


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 30, 2015)

red1691 said:


> No, 1-15 target round is shot at 9:00am and 1-15 target round is shot at 1:00pm. To shoot both rounds in 1 Day you have to shoot at 9:00 and then at 1:00, or 1 round each Day. Usually one has to shoot the unknown yardage round first!
> Hope this helps...



Are you telling us we cant shoot 1-15 at 1:00 PM Saturday and 16-30 at 1:00 PM  on Sunday ?
In other words shoot both ranges but in the afternoons on different days ? Some people can't shoot early  mornings.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes that should work, If some one wants to shoot 1:00pm both days that is fine but they need to get there pre-registration into David asap and pick there times they would like to shoot. Early in pre-reg. helps one get the shoot times they want...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 1, 2015)

Registrations already coming in......you guys register early!!!


----------



## Big John (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is the link to the online Registration
http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/?page_id=330


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 2, 2015)

The hits just keep on comin....


----------



## hound dog (Apr 2, 2015)

If you not made it out there this year don't miss this one. Good people and good times.


----------



## firefighter310 (Apr 2, 2015)

Technically u cant change the courses. Unknown will have to stay unknown for both days. Some people will want to either shoot it all saturday or sunday. Thats why there is two courses. Geez shoot unknown saturday afternoon then shoot known sunday afternoon.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 2, 2015)

got it figured out with ricky d...that's exactly what we're going to do


----------



## red1691 (Apr 3, 2015)

Did my registration and got 3 motel rooms for our group.....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 3, 2015)

Online registered


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 3, 2015)

Just trying to figure out what these classes mean ? Is the SENIOR ( age 50-59) Release class about the same as ASA's senior class ? 
I'm 59 y/o for a few more months. Is this the correct class for me shooting a release and compound bow ?


----------



## red1691 (Apr 3, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Just trying to figure out what these classes mean ? Is the SENIOR ( age 50-59) Release class about the same as ASA's senior class ?
> I'm 59 y/o for a few more months. Is this the correct class for me shooting a release and compound bow ?



Yes, The senior class's are broken down to release or finger class's only, no matter what sights they have. So fixed pins shoot against movable sight, so someone with 5 fixed pin may just want to shoot in the Bowhunter Freestyle class if they do not want to shoot against someone with movable sights! That's what I do, sucks getting older  but I just like shooting fixed pins!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Red !    ......Ok, I'm registered for the 1:00 PM shoots on both days.  Old geezers beware !


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 3, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Thanks Red !    ......Ok, I'm registered for the 1:00 PM shoots on both days.  Old geezers beware !



Got it!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm registered on line, also!!  old geezers need not beware.  I am a mullet, lol!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 3, 2015)

*Smoke*

Bowanna looks like your # is up..Dont worry it wont hurt long..lol..&#55356;&#57282;&#55357;&#56875;


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 3, 2015)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Bowanna looks like your # is up..Dont worry it wont hurt long..lol..&#55356;&#57282;&#55357;&#56875;



Forget spring turkey, its spring squirrel season ! 
I'll bring a towel and a cushion for ya little feller. The towels for wiping big headed squirrel tears or blood. The cushion's for the ride home


----------



## hoyt44 (Apr 4, 2015)

i 2 am registered on line  ^^^lol^^^


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 5, 2015)

hoyt44 said:


> i 2 am registered on line  ^^^lol^^^



What times are you requesting Ronnie ?


----------



## hoyt44 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bowana im working nights this weekend all sunday 9am & 1 should be fun lots of coffee  shaky shaky..    you shooting at 1 bothday's


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 6, 2015)

*Smoke*

We will be lucky to have Bowanna show up and take that whooping...Don't forget the geritol ole man and get some rest before the shoot..


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 6, 2015)

Registrations are coming in every day. Register early and avoid some waiting time at the shoot!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 8, 2015)

Keep'em coming.....there will be a guest class for those that aren't members of the GBAA or NFAA. Price to shoot will be the same, shoot times will still be the same, 9am shotgun start both mornings, 1pm shotgun start both afternoons. You can register early as a guest......I already have some, register online and avoid the late fee.....Little over a week left, get'em in!!!!! There will be awards for the guest class, but not the GBAA awards. I'll award our plaques for the guests just like it was a regular shoot, just 30 targets instead of 20. No money class.....guests will shoot the same stakes as GBAA members. Pm me with any questions....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 9, 2015)

Are we there yet?


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 13, 2015)

All right, volleyball is over and I am registered... hope I can still pull back my bow...


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 13, 2015)

Your targets are next on my list. I know they're scared, I hope they can stand on wobbly legs.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## red1691 (Apr 13, 2015)

Big John said:


> Here is the link to the online Registration
> http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/?page_id=330



You can still register online by April 15th.
Saturday 1:00pm will start some  Time, BHFS in's will be given!!!!!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking forward to it. Gonna be a great shoot!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 13, 2015)

EagleEye3D said:


> Looking forward to it. Gonna be a great shoot!



Get those registrations in early......if not, be there EARLY Saturday morning to get signed up. Don't forget this is a shotgun start just like an ASA shoot..the more early registrations the easier it will be..


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 13, 2015)

Is the latest version of the Constitution posted somewhere with the changes over the past few years ? 
It'll be nice to know things like if we can straddle or touch the stake while we shoot ? Could be more relaxed like an ASA federation shoot ?


----------



## red1691 (Apr 14, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Is the latest version of the Constitution posted somewhere with the changes over the past few years ?
> It'll be nice to know things like if we can straddle or touch the stake while we shoot ? Could be more relaxed like an ASA federation shoot ?



In the latest version of the Constitution I have, in 3-D Rules 7. General Shooting Rules And Regulations, 7.8 shows, Each archer will shoot their arrow with one foot touching the appropriate stake for the division and class in which they are registered.

It's all most time to fling some arrows, make new friends, and have some fun!


----------



## Big John (Apr 14, 2015)

GET SIGNED UP!!!! This is going to be fun!!! http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/?page_id=330


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 14, 2015)

red1691 said:


> In the latest version of the Constitution I have, in 3-D Rules 7. General Shooting Rules And Regulations, 7.8 shows, Each archer will shoot their arrow with one foot touching the appropriate stake for the division and class in which they are registered.
> 
> It's all most time to fling some arrows, make new friends, and have some fun!



So touch the stake, get off a shot in a reasonable amount of time, move on and shoot the bull.


----------



## hoyt44 (Apr 14, 2015)

almost time.. Bowana see you at 1 Sunday


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 14, 2015)

Boys, at this time, were looking at a 90% chance of rain both days. 
This is when shot gun starts stink. Most times we can shoot it between the showers but to do it on time, we may need a boat ? 
Oh well, I'll bring my umbrella, saying some prayers and go from there.   Hopefully it will only rain in the mornings ?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 14, 2015)

*Smoke*

Bowanna..Rule #1 Sometimes you take a spanking and sometimes you take a whooping..lol..Oh and what's his name Ryan that you shoot with he might want to sit this one out..


----------



## hoyt44 (Apr 14, 2015)

^^^^  dang   lol   ^^^^  made me spray coke everywhere


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 14, 2015)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Bowanna..Rule #1 Sometimes you take a spanking and sometimes you take a whooping..lol..Oh and what's his name Ryan that you shoot with he might want to sit this one out..



Nobody's worried about the little rodents.


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 14, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Nobody's worried about the little rodents.






I'm comin strong this weekend. Watch out!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> I'm comin strong this weekend. Watch out!




Let me rephrase that. 
Nobody's worried about the little rodents or young whipper snappers. Theres plenty of spanking to go around.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 15, 2015)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Bowanna..Rule #1 Sometimes you take a spanking and sometimes you take a whooping..lol..Oh and what's his name Ryan that you shoot with he might want to sit this one out..



 This guy must be ! Hope your old enough for seniors. Or better yet you may just go ahead and forfeit. Cause when the scores are posted, you will be at the "Bottomline".  Get ready to be...... Oh and


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 15, 2015)

I believe that the squirrel is of age to shoot seniors, but I don't know if he wants any part of the bowanna


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 15, 2015)

He ain't quite that old yet.....but I am! Lol All the lenses will have to come out looks like...water in the peep doesn't work too well. Got a couple more hours, get those online registrations in!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 15, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> He ain't quite that old yet.....but I am! Lol All the lenses will have to come out looks like...water in the peep doesn't work too well. Got a couple more hours, get those online registrations in!




Lenses out?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 15, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> He ain't quite that old yet.....but I am! Lol All the lenses will have to come out looks like...water in the peep doesn't work too well. Got a couple more hours, get those online registrations in!



I just rigged up a umbrella holder for my chair so I can watch the whippings dry.  Just gotta figure out how to mount one on my hat ? 

Is this part of the rules correct or is it moved up closer 5 yds ?

The GBAA State Marked 3-D maximum distance will be 60 yards.
Unmarked 3-D maximum distance will be 50 yards.
.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 16, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> I just rigged up a umbrella holder for my chair so I can watch the whippings dry.  Just gotta figure out how to mount one on my hat ?
> 
> Is this part of the rules correct or is it moved up closer 5 yds ?
> 
> ...



For the spring turkey, max unknown is 45yds, unknown is 55yds....be prepared....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 16, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> For the spring turkey, max unknown is 45yds, unknown is 55yds....be prepared....



Well if that ain't confusing    

Good thing I got my Rosetta Stone decipherer


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 16, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> For the spring turkey, max unknown is 45yds, unknown is 55yds....be prepared....



Excuse me.....I'm under chemical infuence this morning....benedryl for days now...
Max KNOWN is 55yds...max UNKNOWN is 45yds....sorry for the earlier post...

Goes without saying too, but I'm gonna say it anyway. Wear boots.....the weather the last few days makes those two words self explanatory...boggy and muddy not too bad. Wet......well, yes. Sorry.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the confusion buddy.  
Seeing its 55 yds and in the next county, we hope you mark the known side because range finders don't work in the rain.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 16, 2015)

lenses out implies rain and lenses don't mix..so clarifiers, scope lenses and such need to be readily removable in the field  you can't hit what you can't see


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 16, 2015)

oldgeez said:


> lenses out implies rain and lenses don't mix..so clarifiers, scope lenses and such need to be readily removable in the field  you can't hit what you can't see



I learned at Phenix City that the bow shot the same with or without the glass. But the same can't be said for me. Without the glass,  I can't see 

Yall wanna just play arrow roulette instead?


----------



## watermedic (Apr 16, 2015)

Also don't forget,

The bowhunter men and women can not use lenses in the sights. Clarifiers and Verifiers are okay though. Rear movers put you into the open class unless you can shoot it locked in place.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 16, 2015)

Registrations are in. 60 shooters.....Sunday being the busiest day. Guests can still come shoot, and I'm sure there may be some gnaa members that sign in late,  but don't forget, it's a shotgun start at 9am for the first round, 1pm for the second. If you want to come, be there plenty early enough to get assigned to a stake. We will be there tomorrow putting the final touches on the range.  Y'all come on out!


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 17, 2015)

Mark the squirell couldnt beat butch and i in indoor so i guess he is taking up 3-d again. He ran out of smack to talk in the ace indoor archery range. We started getting ready for outdoor season and it wasnt looking good for him thier either. Maybe archery is just not your game..... Maybe you should have a spelling b.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 17, 2015)

Ouch!!


----------



## red1691 (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone can shoot a bow!! Just not everyone can win all the time, we just have to stand on the side and  and  that we might win!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 17, 2015)

Hhmmmm

Who might this be?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 17, 2015)

*Smoke*



BOW DOC said:


> Mark the squirell couldnt beat butch and i in indoor so i guess he is taking up 3-d again. He ran out of smack to talk in the ace indoor archery range. We started getting ready for outdoor season and it wasnt looking good for him thier either. Maybe archery is just not your game..... Maybe you should have a spelling b.



How easy we forget..&#55356;&#57284;  I just might drop in and refresh the memory..


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2015)

WoW!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh wow...lol
Well, the range is ready, I hope I am...lol Hope you got your registration in already, I'm putting groups together and assigning stakes tonight. We will allow late registration both mornings, but that will be subject to the late fee, I'll leave that to the GBAA officials. Don't forget, you can shoot as a guest, but will not be eligible for the GBAA awards. I will have awards for any guests that show up. If you do decide to come register late, please be early, like 8am. That will give us time to get you in a group. Plenty of room still for tomorrow, so you decide......come on out!


----------



## hoyt44 (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 17, 2015)

Gonna load my boat up tomorrow. I'll be ready by Sunday


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 17, 2015)

*Smoke*

People...Dont let this be a wasted trip if your afraid of getting wet you can come by the indoor range..Bowanna and Rick or Ryan whatever the name be sure to stop by and pick up what l got for you...


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 17, 2015)

Squirrel if you get rained out, you know were to find me. Ace hardware indoor archery range. I will have a towel and a pillow for you. The towels to dry off and you know what the pillow's for


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 17, 2015)

BOW DOC said:


> Squirrel if you get rained out, you know were to find me. Ace hardware indoor archery range. I will have a towel and a pillow for you. The towels to dry off and you know what the pillow's for



Even if he doesn't get rained out. He will still need that towel to wipe away all the tears he will be leaving the 3d course with!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 18, 2015)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> People...Dont let this be a wasted trip if your afraid of getting wet you can come by the indoor range..Bowanna and Rick or Ryan whatever the name be sure to stop by and pick up what l got for you...



So now your not coming for your 

 Are you a squirrel or a 

 ?  ......Its early but Im up and ready !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 18, 2015)

*Smoke*

Well Steve looks like your it,or whoever shows up somebody is gonna take a whooping and that's all l got to say about this..&#55356;&#57284;


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 18, 2015)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> People...Dont let this be a wasted trip if your afraid of getting wet you can come by the indoor range..Bowanna and Rick or Ryan whatever the name be sure to stop by and pick up what l got for you...



Son, they got something on layaway you're waiting on them to pick?


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 18, 2015)

No squirrel..... You spell archery with an A. Come on I'll teach you how to shoot and spell but the surfer shouldn't be afraid of a little water unless it coming from the hurricanes


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 18, 2015)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well Steve looks like your it,or whoever shows up somebody is gonna take a whooping and that's all l got to say about this..&#55356;&#57284;



It only sprinkled a tiny bit. I got up early to shoot it all but ran out of gas. You missed your chance chipmunk.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 18, 2015)

I looked all over in the parking lot for a little white mustang???  not a squirrel in sight, and I would have shot with you on target 2.  we had to break up our group.  well, there's always tomorrow


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 18, 2015)

Can't decide if I'm gonna make the trip or not with all the rain in the forecast.

Sounds like everyone had a good time that shot shot today!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 18, 2015)

The squirrel did not show...sho missed a good time too. His smack is wack.....I managed to edge ole' Lee by one pernt......have to wait til tomorrow for the final results, couple more shooters in our class have to finish. I'm feeling good.....


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 18, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> Can't decide if I'm gonna make the trip or not with all the rain in the forecast.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a good time that shot shot today!



Rain?? What rain????


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 18, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> The squirrel did not show...sho missed a good time too. His smack is wack.....I managed to edge ole' Lee by one pernt......have to wait til tomorrow for the final results, couple more shooters in our class have to finish. I'm feeling good.....



You know your good when people judge their game off you.  Oh well, bad day.  You got me. Good Job !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 18, 2015)

*Smoke*

Bowanna..Alligood give you the same thing so you didn't miss out..Ryan almost ran over me getting out of the indoor range..Oh well l did get to turn that Hurricane into a shower..The range is open till around 10:00 on Saturday so come get sum..P.S. I honestly don't think there are many that can beat the young ones that shoot there..


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 18, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> The squirrel did not show...sho missed a good time too. His smack is wack.....I managed to edge ole' Lee by one pernt......have to wait til tomorrow for the final results, couple more shooters in our class have to finish. I'm feeling good.....



It doesn't take much to whip the old man


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 19, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> It doesn't take much to whip the old man



Got up waaaay to early. My game dropped down to their level.  Still wouldn't have been low enough for you though.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 19, 2015)

It ain't looking good for the 1:00 shotgun start but it should start clearing enough to shoot by 2:00. I did see a small boat on a trailer there.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 19, 2015)

2:00 was the start time. We waited it out. A few decided to leave, but it wasn't bad at all after we started, few drops from time to time, but that all makes it interesting. I wish I could load photos off my phone, but it won't. Maybe Geez will post some of his. We will be doing this again in August, the GBAA State 3D. Maybe it won't rain, but I'm sure it will be hot...lol


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 19, 2015)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Bowanna..Alligood give you the same thing so you didn't miss out..Ryan almost ran over me getting out of the indoor range..Oh well l did get to turn that Hurricane into a shower..The range is open till around 10:00 on Saturday so come get sum..P.S. I honestly don't think there are many that can beat the young ones that shoot there..



lol. to you it probably seems as if everyone runs all over you.at least on the range! well good thing you stayed in your nest. At least you avoided the tears and embarrassment of being at the "Bottomline".  Keep practicing and maybe one day you can be a Spring Turkey Champ too!  Until then you'll just be a Chicken


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks David, I had a great time. 

Buckeyes has a good crowd, I always enjoy shooting there. I may have to call it my home court lol. 

Congrats on first place Ryan Lockhart and Alligood!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 20, 2015)

thanks, david


----------



## olinprice (Apr 20, 2015)

yep really enjoyed the place could have shot better but oh well at least Garett brought home some gold


----------

